

British spies hacked the emails of journalists all over - ghosh
http://gizmodo.com/british-spies-hacked-the-emails-of-journalists-all-over-1680582471

======
bhhaskin
I hate to say it, but in this day in age I would always just assume that my
online communication is compromised. The idea of personal privacy is dead (at
least where computers are concerned), and unless people start to wake up and
demand change it is only going to get worse.

